# XD 45ACP rollpin



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

the rollpin infront of my rear sights is loose this gun is brand new never fired. should i take it back and try and have the gun shop fix it or live with it. id live with it if i knew my slide would be fine and parts inside myslide werent gonna malfunction or come apart inside the gun if the rollpin falls out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If you're not happy take it to them and see if they can get you fixed back up.


----------



## sammy87 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well... Devils Johnson lol I went and talked to the guys at the gun shop I bought it at. Asked one guy if they had the compact fobus holster for my xd45. And after telling me the model number of the holster I ask about the roll pin. He leaned against the counter I told him that I had bought it there hoping they would feel better about it NOPE. The guy told me to call and complain to Springfield. After paying for the holster he tells me hey just tap it down and use some finger nail glue to keep it in place. That made me even more pissed. Most of this conversation was in front of the actual store owner. The more I think about it the more pissed I get:smt076


----------

